# Are Champagne D'Argent rabbits rare?



## massie777 (Jan 25, 2012)

I run a rabbit rescue in Ct and have never seen a Champagne D'Argent rabbit before. But today I had one dropped off at our rescue. it was found running loose. He is the most beautiful rabbit I have ever seen and was wondering if they are a rare breed in the US/ if anyone has any info on their breed too let me know.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 26, 2012)

They are absolutely beautiful rabbits. Here's some info on that breed. And yes they are supposed to be rare in the United States. But because of their beauty, they are becoming popular here. 

http://www.furrycritter.com/resources/rabbits/Champagne_D_Argent.htm

Glad to hear someone brought this poor little guy to the rescue center.

K


----------



## CCWelch (Jan 27, 2012)

They are not really that rare in the US but many of the people that raise them just do so commercially and not so much for the show aspect.
I agree they are a very beautiful rabbit.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 27, 2012)

All I got to see on the link above was dog food--didn't think it was beautiful or rare. Could you put up a pic?


----------



## massie777 (Jan 27, 2012)

I will try and get a good picture of him tomorrow and post it. He is really pretty, love his color.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 28, 2012)

*CCWelch wrote: *


> They are not really that rare in the US but many of the people that raise them just do so commercially and not so much for the show aspect.
> I agree they are a very beautiful rabbit.


Unfortunately a lot who raise them commercial do so with mixing in other breeds. That in turn makes a completely different bunny. It's happening to the Silver Fox breed too. That's why they are so rare. Rare meaning, actually pure breeding stock. Glad to hear that the "Show" people are fighting to bring back both the Champaigne and the Silver Fox to it's original line. 

This is what happens when commercial gets involved. They are only worried about what the Meat is all about. Glad to hear others out there are worried about what the bunny really is. 

K


----------



## massie777 (Jan 29, 2012)

here are some pictures of the big boy. He is such a sweetie and I noticed yesterday that he does have a tattoo in his ear.
Let me know what you think of him. If he is pure breed or mix.


----------



## massie777 (Jan 31, 2012)

hey still just wondering about this rabbit...do you guys think he might be a mix or pure breed


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 31, 2012)

If he has a tattoo, that means he's been shown and is purebred. You should see if you can look up that tattoo in ARBA. And find out his history.

He's beautiful. 

Let us know if you go to search and find out about this little guy.

K


----------



## Yield (Jan 31, 2012)

Omg he's so gorgeous! *adds to bunny-napping list*


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 31, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *If he has a tattoo, that means he's been shown and is purebred.* You should see if you can look up that tattoo in ARBA. And find out his history.
> 
> He's beautiful.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this isn't necessarily true, something about it depends on the ear marked and the country they are in. Maybe someone else will pop in and verify, I just know I've read it lately somewhere...


As for the gorgeous bun above, I have no idea  There doesn't seem to be a lot out there about the breed.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 31, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> If he has a tattoo, that means he's been shown and is purebred. You should see if you can look up that tattoo in ARBA. And find out his history.
> 
> K


Having a tattoo doesn't necessary mean he is purebred or had been shown. While a show rabbit needs to have a tattoo, breeders don't show all their animals, but still tattoo most of them. Some mixed breeds will be tattooed as well for ID purposes. 
A tattoo system is unique to the breeder and as far as I know there is no database for breeder tattoos. You would need to find the breeder to find out more about the rabbit. Some tattoos are easier to trace as the breeder uses something that is east to recognize. You still need to find someone in your local area or who knows the breeder of that breed to help track down the breeder based on the tattoo.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 31, 2012)

He is so cute! He looks like a grumpy old man!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a purebred. My Grandma use to specialize in these types of rabbits and had many of them look like that. They were purebred. Gorgeous rabbit! Hope he finds if not already found a wonderful home!
Jj


----------



## massie777 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone...have not decided yet if I am going to keep him or find him a new home. He is a big love and soo handsome. I have never seen a rabbit like him before. 

I also think he might have a split penis so that is probably why the breeder got rid of him. Can bunnies with split penis's still breed or are they sterile?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't know if they are sterile with a split penis but definitely a good breeder would not breed this buck because of the split penis. That's probably why he's in a rescue group. Nothing wrong with the purebred, just not breedable. 


Regarding tatooing, all the information I have read is people tatoo to show or register rabbit as purebred. I've never heard of someone just tatooing for ID and especially a mixed breed. But stranger things happen, who knows. 

If I was inclined to ID my rabbits, I would use a chip instead of tatooing. 

K


----------

